

Breaking down the legal case against @BPGlobalPR Twitter feed - grellas
http://legalblogwatch.typepad.com/legal_blog_watch/2010/06/breaking-down-the-legal-case-against-bpglobalpr.html

======
rriepe
This tweet was clever, but I couldn't help but cringe when I saw it going
around Twitter, giving everyone a healthy dose of misinformation.

BP said fairly early on in the account's popularity (~20k followers is when I
read about it) that they wouldn't take action against it. They even said it
was a way for people to vent their anger. So it's not just a case of them not
taking action; they've acknowledged it openly.

Any PR team worth anything would do the same in this situation. Bad PR teams
might take it to Twitter (the account is clearly in violation of Twitter's
terms). Only the stupidest, head-up-their-asses teams would let it go to
court.

You could win this case easily in the court of law... but you'd lose hard in
the court of public opinion.

